# OT: Candace Parker!



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

Did you guys hear about this? This girl, a Tennesse committ, won the McDonalds Slam Dunk competition! Wow now that is impressive. I will make sure to see this once it airs on ESPN.


http://g.msn.com/0US!s5.31472_31552...877&partnersite=espn&&cm=ESPN&ce=2&hl=Recruit


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Holy ****.

The girl that was in it last year couldn't even get one down, and this chick's winning it.

Wow!

When is that can be aired on TV?


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

By the way here is the right link. The first one I gave does not work.

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncw/columns/story?id=1771877


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

She goes to my high school!


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Candace Parker is a class act. Congrats to her. She isn't even 100% from her ACL injury either. Scary. She's only gonna get better.


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

Womens basketball does not get enough respect. Hopefully this helps turn that around. Go Candace!


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

good for her. In the meantime, this isn't golf, or grade school soccer. Somehow i doubt she's a great dunker. The mere fact she can get it down was probably what made it spectacular. Like little guys dunking.

But somehow, i doubt she's a great dunker.
I'm not afraid of the male chauvanist label. shoot. I hate this coed crap. Its soft, liberal BS, and I'm a flaming liberal.

Sounds like BS to me. Who was she going against? I'm sure they are better dunkers than she is. I hate handicaps in golf, and i hate it in slam dunk contests although i support affirmative action. Girls get lost


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

She did dunk in a few games while she has been here at Naperville Central.


----------



## max6216 (Nov 27, 2002)

i bet she threw down some weak crap that if it was a guy would have netted him a 3 on the judges score card.it's still impressive that she was able to dunk.but call like it is she got some charity votes...


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

lets start with the fact that women use a smaller ball. You have to assume she used a womens size ball. Plus i'll be shocked if she was better than even the worst male participant. If she was, i'll admit it. Those who have seen me admit when i'm wrong (rare occasions:grinning: ) will say i can do it.

I say BS:sour:


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

> She won with aplomb, too, darting down the left side of the lane, covering her eyes with her left arm and flushing home a right-handed dunk


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Pax should draft her and start her at SF.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Meh so one girl can throw down, still women's basketball does nothing for me.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fleetwood macbull</b>!
> good for her. In the meantime, this isn't golf, or grade school soccer. Somehow i doubt she's a great dunker. The mere fact she can get it down was probably what made it spectacular. Like little guys dunking.
> 
> But somehow, i doubt she's a great dunker.
> ...


I agree with a lot of what you said. If she wants to particpate that's fine, but if she is getting charity votes than she and the judges should be ashamed and this contest is a sham. I have yet to see the contest so maybe she deserved to win, but I highly doubt any 6'3" girl is the best dunker in the nation.

Look how weak this dunk looks-


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Watch it on TV Wednesday before you rip on the girl.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

I watched tape of the dunk and it was a cake dunk. I'm about fed up with the "we are as good as men" crap. 

While I do enjoy women's basketball (I watched the PSU/UConn game last night with anticipation), girls cannot compete with guys over the long haul.

If I were the male participants in that competition, I would be mad as hell because that dunk competition is usually very competitive. To have a girl win on a weak one hander is just insane. If I were McDonald's, I'd tell them to knock that crap off or we'd pull our sponsorship.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> I watched tape of the dunk and it was a cake dunk. I'm about fed up with the "we are as good as men" crap.
> 
> While I do enjoy women's basketball (I watched the PSU/UConn game last night with anticipation), girls cannot compete with guys over the long haul.
> ...


i could have done without the ESPN hype article too. Guess who's broadcasting it again?


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> 
> Look how weak this dunk looks-


Apparently she has bigger hands than Tyson Chandler, since there are those on this board who swear he cannot dunk one-handed.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IntheBlinkofaDeng</b>!
> Womens basketball does not get enough respect. Hopefully this helps turn that around. Go Candace!


Come on everyone, its WNBA avatar time. Retro: Mcdonalds is going to get 10 times thei usual publicity because they have a female winner. They're eating this up...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

On right now. the boys got robbed.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> On right now. the boys got robbed.


Clearly a token win...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Wow... so much for equal rights, I would of been pissed if I was in that.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

:sour:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

They said during the dunk contest that Josh Smith cannot palm a basketball.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I was very dissapointed that she won with that as well. A one handed dunk to win. The novelty of women competing with men is starting to wear on me. Isn't Title IX enough? 

I don't like how the media tried to hype this junk up either. :no:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I didnt watch this until the last round but Candace did like the only thing in the Final Rd.. Pretty pathetic last round.. :laugh:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

For all you talking junk, did you watch the contest? She deserved to win.

No one else could even throw 3 dunks down. It was pathetic. She was the best dunker in the final. Just by virtue of the fact she could dunk.

Wack *** dunkers stay home. What a boring competition.

She's a hottie to boot.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> They said during the dunk contest that Josh Smith cannot palm a basketball.


And yeah. This shocked me. We've already got Tyson Chandler with midget hands. Let's not add Josh Smith to it. Even though kid has serious ups. It don't mean a thing...if you can't even hold onto the ball in traffic.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> I watched tape of the dunk and it was a cake dunk. I'm about fed up with the "we are as good as men" crap.
> 
> While I do enjoy women's basketball (I watched the PSU/UConn game last night with anticipation), girls cannot compete with guys over the long haul.
> ...


Amen, and after watching the contest I feel sorry for the boys that competed in it.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> For all you talking junk, did you watch the contest? She deserved to win.
> 
> No one else could even throw 3 dunks down. It was pathetic. She was the best dunker in the final. Just by virtue of the fact she could dunk.
> ...


are you kidding? if all the boys had to do was lumber up there and flip one over the rim to win, they all would have done it. Apparently, there are new rules. Girls can throw weak crap up there, and get great scores from the judges. The Boys can do the same dunk, and get reamed from the judges. Its fixed


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> She's a hottie to boot.


Looking at her is weird to me. She looks exactly like her brother Anthony. Scary.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>fleetwood macbull</b>!
> 
> are you kidding? if all the boys had to do was lumber up there and flip one over the rim to win, they all would have done it. Apparently, there are new rules. Girls can throw weak crap up there, and get great scores from the judges. The Boys can do the same dunk, and get reamed from the judges. Its fixed


In the finals if they would have just done that they would have won. But they flat out missed every dunk. JR Smith missed like 4 straight dunks. Darius Washington missed like 3...

In the context of the finals she deserved to win it. It's how the dunk contests work.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> In the finals if they would have just done that they would have won. But they flat out missed every dunk. JR Smith missed like 4 straight dunks. Darius Washington missed like 3...
> ...


thats because they know they have to try hard stuff, because the judging is unfair. She got great scores for weak crap


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah okay her being a girl and dunking definitely entered into her scores.

But the dunk contest has always been biased. The contest is also biased against big guys.

If Josh Smith did the same dunks that Darius Washington did, he would have gotten lower scores than Washington.

So yeah, obviously judges take things into consideration. And she didn't just straight dunk it. She at least attempted to put some flavor in her dunks with the around the back and the little jr. dee brown homage...

That **** was historic. For her to lose the guys should have to do something more than brick all of their dunks and throw down some cliched dunk we've seen 20 million times before.

That was easily the weakest field I've seen in a long time for a dunk competition. Those guys deserved to lose.

At least something positive and exciting was able to come out of an otherwise boring competition.

I don't understand why you and others are so bitter. It was a big moment for women's sports, and also for humanity as a whole. Women athletes get marginalized too often, which is sad because it's not like they aren't working their *** off. In fact to some extent it's more honorable that they love the game so much to stay with it even when it's not held up as highly as men's sports.

You've got to see context beyond just a stupid high school dunk competition.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

I saw it... she even admitted she didn't think she had a chance to win. She wouldn't have if anybody else would have finished at all. It's kind of funny actually, how the only person who could actually complete a dunk was a girl.

The real problem, I thought, was how she scored higher than Josh Smith in the first round. Josh Smith should have moved on. He was playing conservative just to qualify and move on, which would have worked in other years, but I guess he didn't count on Candace Parker.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

i think those guys misses were more impressive than her weak *** dunks. she def shouldnt have won. i suggest she jus gives up the award cuz she doesnt deserve it. judges were so biased


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> I saw it... she even admitted she didn't think she had a chance to win. She wouldn't have if anybody else would have finished at all. It's kind of funny actually, how the only person who could actually complete a dunk was a girl.
> 
> The real problem, I thought, was how she scored higher than Josh Smith in the first round. Josh Smith should have moved on. He was playing conservative just to qualify and move on, which would have worked in other years, but I guess he didn't count on Candace Parker.


Yeah that's sensible. That's the only arguement I had was the first round with Josh Smith. In the finals she deserved it. But Josh was just unlucky. She beat him out by like 1 point. I actually thought he was the best dunker in the first round, even though he was being conservative.

The rest of you all are just haters.:yes:


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> 
> Holy ****.
> 
> ...


No that was some girl who is at Duke now. I think her name was Brittany Hunter or something like that. I know who you are talking about.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> i think those guys misses were more impressive than her weak *** dunks. she def shouldnt have won. i suggest she jus gives up the award cuz she doesnt deserve it. judges were so biased


Judges were biased because they didn't give the guys 9s and 10s for missed dunks? Maybe the judges were just, um... what's the word... informed of the rules of the contest? 

Unlike some people?

Owned


----------



## ChowYunSkinny (Aug 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> 
> 
> Judges were biased because they didn't give the guys 9s and 10s for missed dunks? Maybe the judges were just, um... what's the word... informed of the rules of the contest?
> ...


they had to try and do spectacular dunks because she was getting 9's and 10's for her dunks...& her Dee Brown impression was more like Doo Doo Brown; she covered her eyes with her arm & then looked up, nice try...i do admit she is fairly attractive, i dont see that many women basketball players that are attractive


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

That Dunk contest was worse than All-star weekend. She should have gotten ****ty scores. So if she won with ****ty scores becasue other missed then it's okay. But she got better scores than nice dunks that other did. She also thinks she is good too. She should have said she didnt deserve to win it!!!!


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> Watch it on TV Wednesday before you rip on the girl.


:rofl: :wiz: :thand: :whatever: :rotf: :rotf:


----------



## Hotlantadude198 (Jul 12, 2002)

*That's hot?*

She's a hottie to boot."

Some desperite guys out there I tell
ya.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: That's hot?*



> Originally posted by <b>Hotlantadude198</b>!
> She's a hottie to boot."
> 
> Some desperite guys out there I tell
> ya.


Give him a break, futuristzen is like 15 or 16. Anything with a pulse qualifies as a hottie to that age group.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Can't say I know her, but she is from my hometown. Go Naperville! (I went to Naperville North, not Central though). Paula Zahn also went to Central. Some famous folks coming out of there...

She's a beautiful woman. Move over Sue Bird...but not too far over.


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

Candace Parker could play with the men at a D1 level. She is an absolutely unbelievable player and will probably be the face of women's basketball for the next 10 years. Remarkable player, regardless of sex. However, she did win the contest on shock value. On the other hand, she wouldn't have won the contest if the other dunkers hadn't missed so many dunks.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Re: That's hot?*



> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> 
> Give him a break, futuristzen is like 15 or 16.


Or not. 

But okay, I'm at fault because I think relative to most women basketball players she looks nice. I guarantee if she gets popular people will be talking about her like she was Serena Williams. Just cause you and Hotlanta have no eye for beauty unless it's photo touched across the pages of Maxim doesn't mean it's not there.

Good grief.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: That's hot?*



> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> Or not.
> ...


So you're not 16? I could have sworn that was your age listed before, though I could be wrong. As for Candice I think she's a nice looking gal, a great basketball player, and an even better person. What that has to do with Maxim I'm not quite sure, but then again you're the one throwing that out there for some intended effect.

Who uses the word 'hottie' anymore... or ever for that matter? Just asking.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Philo</b>!
> Candace Parker could play with the men at a D1 level. She is an absolutely unbelievable player and will probably be the face of women's basketball for the next 10 years. Remarkable player, regardless of sex. However, she did win the contest on shock value. On the other hand, she wouldn't have won the contest if the other dunkers hadn't missed so many dunks.


They said the same thing about Shamique Holdsclaw.


----------



## bulls (Jan 1, 2004)

dont get me started on this "we can do anything guys can" crap,dat was a weak *** dunk no matter who it was by and it should have been judged that way.

this female movement is buggin me badly..i love females but we as men dont run around tryin to have babys on our own we know our place yet these females try to have everything both ways for themselfs and care nothing of our side..i think it would have been great if she would have pulled a freethrow line dunk to win it but hers was weak..


----------



## bulls (Jan 1, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: That's hot?*



> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> Or not.
> ...


i think shes hot aswell abit to tall for my tastes but still a fine looking female...

you think Serena Williams is hot? dam that girl gots to much ***.


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

Holdsclaw could have played with the men as well. There are around 330 mens teams, this girl could play on one of them.


----------



## just a shook one (May 18, 2003)

I define hot as whether or not I would hit it. If I would hit it, they are hot.

Canadace Parker is not hot, or a "hottie."


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

I don't know much about Candace Parker as a player... is she better than Diana Taurasi?

Yes, she's very attractive.

I know it bothers some people when men judge female athletes by their looks. Well, we judge all women by their looks to some extent, and I'm not going to treat athletes different. I can judge them by their looks and by their athletic ability separately.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: That's hot?*



> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> 
> So you're not 16? I could have sworn that was your age listed before, though I could be wrong.
> ...


:laugh: Nice contradiction there... for the purposes of your files, my birthday is Aug. 6th. I was born in 1982.

And I guess I'm the only one who watches PTI.

For reference sake, I think Candace and Serena are both nice enough, and I've heard both of them referred to as attractive(with Serena, some people really like the junk in the trunk. I'm suprised I have to explain that). However, that said, neither of them are my taste which leans more towards Katie Holmes and Natalie Portman in terms of celebs that I like.

But this is all too much information.

Cheerio.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Serena Williams is super sexy. Yes. Venus doesn't have the same kind of body but she's a beautiful woman.

Katie Holmes is nice too, but she looks too much my like my cousin.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

It was awful. She should have never won it. Josh Smith should have advanced and not her. He at least moved the ball some and stuff. All she did was dunk and throw it down. She was struggling to get it and threw it down weak. And for the behind the back, well that didnt affect the dunk it was on the ground not in the air so who cares. She sucked and shouldnt have won. JR Smith had the best 1st round dunks though. Sure she woulda won the finals fair and square but not when u look back at the 1st round. And she is not hot at all in my opinion.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> 
> Katie Holmes is nice too, but she looks too much my like my cousin.


Fortunately for me, your cousin is not my cousin.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

ugh i just saw her dunks and the whole contest is a joke, Iam very glad that she can dunk but its a joke when other kids dunk better and actually are alot more creative then her lose. She can Dunk wow thats good, but cant mcdonalds have a womans dunking contest where they lower the rim and use smaller balls, i dint think its right for a woman to be in a mens competition and still use a womans ball. I just dont think the judging was acurate and the whole thing was tottaly embarasing for the other players.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

For all of you people saying that Candice Parker is a hottie, keep in mind that she is 6'4. That's too tall for me. lol


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: That's hot?*



> Originally posted by <b>bulls</b>!
> you think Serena Williams is hot? dam that girl gots to much ***.


You can never have too much ***...

Then agan, I'm dominican, so I'm used to "too much" ***...


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> Fortunately for me, your cousin is not my cousin.


:laugh: You wouldn't know what I'm laughing at because it's an inside joke.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: That's hot?*



> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> You can never have too much ***...
> ...


I don't really like Serena but it's not because of her ***. She's just too jacked up in general for me. I like muscles but not on a woman. Plus, she'd be looking down at me. Venus is just ugly. As for Candace Parker, she does have a pretty face. Unfortunately, she's got the "basketball body" as well.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: That's hot?*



> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> I like muscles but not on a woman.


 :laugh: to easy. 
But seriously i think serena has this big booty and her face is not that bad, she is to muscular, but i do find ok.


----------

